# Sterling toilet, flapper issues



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

I have 2 Sterling 1.6 GPF toilets and I can't seem to find a good flapper for it that works the way it should. I do know that the flapper has to be longer vs the short flappers like a Korky for example. I have used Fluid Master because they seem to agree better with these toilets. 

Lately I am having an issue where after the toilet is flushed water still trickles down into the toilet for 5-7min afterwards, I tried the food coloring test and there is a little bit that shows up even with the longer Fluid Master flapper.....any help is appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 24, 2007)

Sterling is a division of Kohler, and Kohler toilets - for whatever reason - seem to hate "universal" flappers like Korky or Fluidmaster. I agree with you that the Fluidmasters seem to work the best, though.

You could either get a replacement directly from Kohler/Sterling, or replace the whole flush valve with a Fluidmaster flush valve.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

Ishmael said:


> Sterling is a division of Kohler, and Kohler toilets - for whatever reason - seem to hate "universal" flappers like Korky or Fluidmaster. I agree with you that the Fluidmasters seem to work the best, though.
> 
> You could either get a replacement directly from Kohler/Sterling, or replace the whole flush valve with a Fluidmaster flush valve.


I tried a Kohler flapper with a float. It actually allows more water to trickle down into the toilet. When would it be actually time to replace the toilet?


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 24, 2007)

dinosaur1 said:


> I tried a Kohler flapper with a float. It actually allows more water to trickle down into the toilet. When would it be actually time to replace the toilet?


Kohler has about a dozen different flappers, and probably more for their Sterling toilets. You have to have the model number of the toilet, and make sure you get the flapper that matches that model.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

Ishmael said:


> Kohler has about a dozen different flappers, and probably more for their Sterling toilets. You have to have the model number of the toilet, and make sure you get the flapper that matches that model.


Thanks 
Where can I locate the actual model #?


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 24, 2007)

Usually inside the tank - either a sticker or stamped into the side of the tank; also could be on the under side of the tank lid.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

Ishmael said:


> Usually inside the tank - either a sticker or stamped into the side of the tank; also could be on the under side of the tank lid.


Found it. 404015. Made by Sterling.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

Ishmael said:


> Kohler has about a dozen different flappers, and probably more for their Sterling toilets. You have to have the model number of the toilet, and make sure you get the flapper that matches that model.


Found it. What if I just buy the tank?Bottom portion is fine. Although entire toilet is same amount as jut the tank would cost online or in some local stores. Wow


http://m.lowes.com/mt/www.lowes.com...=12&un_jtt_v_tabs=infoandguides#infoandguides


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 24, 2007)

dinosaur1 said:


> Found it. What if I just buy the tank?Bottom portion is fine. Although entire toilet is same amount as jut the tank would cost online or in some local stores. Wow
> 
> 
> http://m.lowes.com/mt/www.lowes.com...=12&un_jtt_v_tabs=infoandguides#infoandguides


You don't need to replace the whole tank! But now that you have the model number, you can go on the Sterling web site, or even go to a plumbing wholesaler (not a Home Depot), and find the proper flapper for that toilet.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

Ishmael said:


> You don't need to replace the whole tank! But now that you have the model number, you can go on the Sterling web site, or even go to a plumbing wholesaler (not a Home Depot), and find the proper flapper for that toilet.


I bought a flapper that says it's for Sterling toilets at Ace Hardware, but the water trickles down even more into the tank. I don't get it.......


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 24, 2007)

dinosaur1 said:


> I bought a flapper that says it's for Sterling toilets at Ace Hardware, but the water trickles down even more into the tank. I don't get it.......


Yeah...a lot of those hardware store after-market parts are junk. You want to get genuine Kohler (Sterling) parts. Call *1-800-STERLING* and talk to customer service. Give them the model number you found inside the tank.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

Ishmael said:


> Yeah...a lot of those hardware store after-market parts are junk. You want to get genuine Kohler (Sterling) parts. Call 1-800-STERLING and talk to customer service. Give them the model number you found inside the tank.


No it's a genuine Kohler flapper.


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 24, 2007)

You'll probably have to go back to "Plan B" and replace the flush valve. Fluidmaster makes a good flush valve, and (obviously) uses the ubiquitous Fluidmaster flappers if/when you need to change it.

There could be a nick on the seat of the flush valve that's preventing the flapper from making a complete seal.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

Ishmael said:


> You'll probably have to go back to "Plan B" and replace the flush valve. Fluidmaster makes a good flush valve, and (obviously) uses the ubiquitous Fluidmaster flappers if/when you need to change it.
> 
> There could be a nick on the seat of the flush valve that's preventing the flapper from making a complete seal.


How would I know for sure?


----------

